# MythTV 0.23 EPG

## Kleinrechner

Hallo,

habe neulich ein Update auf MythTV 0.23 gemacht.

Seit dem werden leider keine EPG-Daten mehr angezeigt (hab auch schon regemelmassig mythfilldatabase ausgefuehrt).

Leider wird auch keine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben, die Programm-Tabelle ist einfach leer.

Gibt es einen Tip, wo ich nachschauen koennte?

cu

 Christian

----------

## Finswimmer

Mit welchem Grabber holst du denn die Daten?

Was passiert, wenn du den separat ausführst?

Tobi

----------

## Kleinrechner

Hallo,

ich hab keinen grabber explizit konfiguriert oder eingestellt.

Von daher gehe ich davon aus, das der Standard-Grabber von MythTV verwendet wird.

Kann ich denn manuell ausfuehren?

cu

 Christian

----------

## Finswimmer

Das wäre dann EIT, aber auch den musst du zumindest in mythtv-setup eingestellt haben.

Kannst da ja mal nachschauen.

Nein, den kannst du nicht manuell starten.

Ich nutze tvm2xml:

http://mythwiki.de/index.php?title=HOWTO_tvm2xml

Tobi

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Also ich nutze jetzt seit knapp 4-5 Jahren "tvgrab_de_tvtoday" zusammen mit mythTV und habe bisher keine Probleme gehabt.

Das ganze funktionierte auch gestern noch ohne Probleme.

Mehr dazu hier -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-568323-highlight-xmltv.html

----------

## Kleinrechner

Hi,

hab dir per PN meine E-Mail Adresse zugeschickt.

Danke

cu

 Christian

----------

